# Which Diesel?, Ford, Chevy Or Dodge, Which One Is Best Towing And Fuel Mileage With And Without Trailer



## southern gentleman

let me have it


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hehehe..... All opinions, eh? be prepared- there are 3000 members, you'll get 3000 opinions.


----------



## kemccarthy

We just bought a 2005 Dodge 2500 diesel for our new TV. Never owned a diesel before. My DH uses as his daily driver. He is getting about 25mpg on the way to work







, but havent towed with it yet. Kelle


----------



## webeopelas

Your choice. They all pull great. Mileage is a toss up now too. Dodge tends to be better if you get the 5.9, but the emissions on the new 6.7 pulled it down some.

It really comes down to personal brand/interior choices. I love the Cummins in my Dodge, but really like the new Ford interiors. If the new Ford diesel lives up to its claims, I may be looking to change brands in a few years. My father-in-law and possibly my wife will choke, but I'll deal with that when I do it.


----------



## Joonbee

YEP. Personal preference and budget/best deal you can find will be the issue. We all love our Chevy's, Ford's and Dodge's individually. You want thebest mileage, well you will have to go back a few years. Dodge's typically have the better mpg, cause they have the 6 cyl, Fords have typically been more powerful but give up mpg adn Chevy has typically held their own in both categories but come factory with a smaller stance. Doesn't look like a 3/4 or 1 ton when sitting next to the other two boys.

Best truck? A Ford Chassis with a Dodge powerplant and Chevy transmission. Again they each have their pluses and minuses and we love them that way individually.

Also I will be the first to tell you to narrow your search. New, used, 3/4 ton, 1 ton, dually, single rear wheel, ext cab, crew cab, mega cab, longbed, short bed, what are you gonna tow, how many times a year, etc.???

Good luck and take good notes. You will most likely see at the end, the polls will be close enough that the decision will be yours to make.

Oh I vote Chevy tho.









Jim


----------



## GarethsDad

We have had 5 diesel at home and I have 3 diesel vans and 3 trucks at work. I would ask in what year range are you looking? I prefer the older diesel over the newer ones. We used to tow with the DW 1995 diesel tahoe but the wheelbase was to short and my 85 and 89 diesel suburbans lacked the power to tow through the mountans so I went with a 01 f350 with the 7.3psd. I have had mileage in the low 20s on the highway and 16-18 back and forth to work 14-16 towing it also depends on the fuel that you run. Here in the northeast we are into winter diesel and I can get better mileage from it and if I get the 42 cetane from the only real truckstop we have it will get me a 1/2 mile better milage over the 40 cetane. Your results may vary on how you drive, just remember that your not in a race car even though I can get up to speed like a Z28 but at a cost of 10mpg. James


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I would say that transmission is no longer a differentiating factor. With the new 68RFE from Dodge and the 5R110 (current)/6R140 Torqshift from Ford (next Feb.), the capabilities are too similar to say one is clearly superior to the other. I have always liked the Cummins engine - the straight 6 crowd likes DPF delete kits which puts their rigs back up over 20mpg hwy and adds power. The upcoming Ford designed diesel motor has many folks excited. Howie will pout if his truck doesn't make the most power so I am sure chevy will push their Isuzu V8 even harder from the factory to make more power than the new Ford.

I'd like a DPF delete'd Cummins in a Ford with the upcoming 6R140 trans and the factory Dodge jake brake. A truck like that would be awesome.

That is opinion #6 on this thread of the many thousands you will get









-CC


----------



## jozway

*DODGE!*


----------



## Dub

GM and Chrysler stole billions of your hard earned dollars so if I was looking at a diesel I would only consider Ford as they haven't taken a dime of our money, their quality has improved while GM has stayed the same and Dodge has gone down (NHTSA & Consumer Reports).


----------



## Chasn'Racin

Like everyone has said, each has their own opinion. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the big three. I personally liked (and bought) the GMC. It has plenty of power for pulling and I don't go deaf doing it







I've got my hard hat on...let me have it! Anything but Toyota


----------



## Dub

Chasn said:


> Like everyone has said, each has their own opinion. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the big three. I personally liked (and bought) the GMC. It has plenty of power for pulling and I don't go deaf doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my hard hat on...let me have it! Anything but Toyota


You do realize that Isuzu (Japanese) built Duramax Engine is partially owned by Toyota ;-)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

No brand wars. He asked about diesels guys









-CC


----------



## sunnybrook29

Remember what FORD stands for, " found on the road dead". GMC - garage mechanics companion
DODGE is the only way to go!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

sunnybrook29 said:


> Remember what FORD stands for, " found on the road dead". GMC - garage mechanics companion
> DODGE is the only way to go!


Drips Oil, Drops Grease, Everywhere
Darn, Owning Dodge Gets Expensive


----------



## jdpm

If you are currently camping or rving, ask the owners of various truck brands about their trucks. Also, each of the brands has a forum like this one was has proven invaluable. I lurked around on those forums prior to my decesion to buy the Dodge Ram Cummins. I have no regrets and still think I made the best decesion. While I have NEVER liked a Ford product, I still considered a Ford even though I wanted a Chevy/Duramax. But again, I got the Dodge. I felt the Cummins would provide the best power AND reliablity. 
Mind you, there are some people out there that are so brand loyal, they'd tell you their brand was the greatest no matter what. Kind of sad, but that is another subject. 
While camping this past weekend, I saw an old Ford diesel pick-up pulling an old fiver pull into camp. I was so impressed with the condition of the rig I had to go over and talk to the owner. Turns out the truck and trailer were '93 models and he had owned them since new. Our converstion revealed to me that he is a mechanic (about 55 years old) and he told me that I had the most bullet proof engine (the Cummins) available in a pick-up. That made me feel good - especially since he was a mechanic and drove a Ford. 
Finally, he is an article that you might enjoy. Determine what you wants and needs are, do a little shopping and get what you want. Good Luck! Phillip

http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4230317.html


----------



## Carey

Dub said:


> Like everyone has said, each has their own opinion. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the big three. I personally liked (and bought) the GMC. It has plenty of power for pulling and I don't go deaf doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my hard hat on...let me have it! Anything but Toyota


You do realize that Isuzu (Japanese) built Duramax Engine is partially owned by Toyota ;-)
[/quote]

Your leaving out info. It was a joint venture bewteen gm and isuzu. Isuzu had the technolgy. Gm pefected it then bought out what Isuzu had way back in the early 2000's. The gm company that makes the duramax is called DMAX and is located in a town close to you there in Ohio, Dub..

I think the fuel mileage king is mid 2000's dmaxes. The 2003 to the 2004.5 dodge also got great mpg.

People dont buy dodge for a dodge. They buy dodge for cummins. Im right at 250k now. Not a single engine problem yet! Knock on a rams horn!

I should have a vote this jan. 1st. Guess how many miles will be on my truck next jan 1st. If I work hard its gonna have mid 400's. Even if I dont, I will see 400k on my truck in the next year. I plan to double that number in the next couple years.

I met a dude the other day with 726k on a 2006 dodge. That cummins is still just purring away. Yes most of the truck has already been rebuilt around it.

I say consumer reports is for sissies. Most of there info is all fluff...

Carey


----------



## Dub

I'd actually be curious to know the domestic parts content on the Big 3 Diesels. Domestic parts content means that whatever % the truck is American, its parts are built by Americans in American companies who receive the profits selling them to the manufacturers. However, I think the AALA ratings are only on the half-tons, anyone know if there are labels on the diesels? I think, and I may be completely wrong, but the 3/4 and 1 tons don't get that label because they are classified in another way which is also why you don't see mileage posted on their window stickers. But by law cars and light trucks must have them, not sure about Diesels.

However, according to the NHSTA.Gov for 2009 Half Tons are F-Series 75% (Built in USA/Canada), Silverado/Sierra 75% (Built in USA/Canada and other countries), RAM 53% (Built in USA/Canada), and the Tundra 80% (Built in USA).

The 2010 #'s are partially out here. We can get the 2005-10 numbers there.

I'd be curious to see if the diesels would change the AALA label and parts content due to the motors being so different. It could make the parts content higher (which I might suspect with RAM since Cummins is built here) or lower. Any of you guys with diesels care to look? OP said all opinions, parts content may sway him one way or another?


----------



## MJRey

I'm not brand loyal I just look for what will do what I want and hopefully at the lowest overall cost (purchase and maint/repairs). I wanted something with enough space for 3 growing kids and the MegaCab was clearly the best. I liked driving the Chevy/GM the best but the back seat had the least space. I liked the Ford but it's so complicated under the hood that anything other than an oil change requires a cab removal to get at the engine. I plan to keep my current truck for 10+ years so the thought of paying a mechanic 15+ hours of labor just to R&R the cab was enough to cross the Ford off my list. The new Ford may be better but their new engine looks very complex compared to the simple straight 6 Cummins. The interior space and a strong simple engine with a good transmission made the Dodge my choice. They all have strengths and weaknesses so it all comes down to what you're looking for and how long you plan to keep it.


----------



## Nathan

Ok, let's not focus on % content games. Back to the OP question.

Ok, I'm biased, but my recommendation to everyone is to test drive all 3. The engine's are all very powerful and will run for a long time. Dodge seems to be the current fuel economy leader, but for a personal use vehicle, there's more to it than that. Yes, you need to drive them all and then pick the one that's going to make you the happiest.


----------



## Northern Wind

I can't tell you much about the Chevy or Dodge.
I am on my 12th Ford, and the 4th Diesel, I had problems with only one of the diesels and Ford replaced the whole vehicle no questions asked! I get between 20 and 25 MPG depending on traffic and when we did a 3000 klm trip with Wolfwood this summer we averaged between 15 and 17 MPG pulling a 11,000 lb 5th wheel. The truck handles the weight no problem, hardly even know its back there and with the built in integrated braking system its really is very nice. The Ford has a nice comfortable interior and I think its a good looking vehicle. I am looking forward to the new 2011 Fords with the new motor they say it will be miles ahead in fuel savings and it is quitier from what i can tell. The only complaint is the noise, you do have to shut it off in drive thrus, but no one can mistake it for anything but a diesel.
Good luck!


----------



## Tyvekcat

Looks like a political topic. Moderators should close it. The last topic like this one hung around here for weeks.


----------



## southern gentleman

I NEED IT OPEN

THEY ARE BRINGING UP GOOD OPINIONS AND QUESTIONS?

TORREY
1-225-315-6677


----------



## yellowtr6

As a newbie here this is good info. I'm at a point of buying our first trailer (268RL) and would appreciate any comments on mpg, towability etc especially in the mountains out west. I ahve been told that "you won't feel the trailer" but I doubt tahe having towed "caravans" in the UK. I have already decided on diesel, 02/03/04 F250 / GM sp consider me a sponge for info.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

spellbound said:


> As a newbie here this is good info. I'm at a point of buying our first trailer (268RL) and would appreciate any comments on mpg, towability etc especially in the mountains out west. I ahve been told that "you won't feel the trailer" but I doubt tahe having towed "caravans" in the UK. I have already decided on diesel, 02/03/04 F250 / GM sp consider me a sponge for info.


I have F-350, but I am not brand loyal. I came from a Suburban. I buy what fits my needs...not for the name on the badge.

I have a 301BQ (35 feet) and I can tell you this truck pulls this trailer up and over the PNW Mountains without breaking a sweat. Do I get great MPG...nope. Do I care...Nope. I'm camping with my family and if if I get 2-3 miles less per gallon (which I don't think is the case) then so be it. I'm not concerned about trivial stuff like that. Get me to the campground....safe...in a large cab with room to spare and I'm happy.


----------



## N7OQ

GM The most powerful best built truck in the world.

But if that new Ford engine works out than I just might switch to that one.


----------



## sunnybrook29

WE ARE PAYING $2.89 FOR DIESEL in the Big Bend in Florida . Fifteen cents cheaper in So. Georgia.
What are ya'll paying?


----------



## 1jeep

Having just purchased a diesel i can tell you they all have their positives and negatives, you need to purchase the one that you like as nobody else is paying for it. I dont think there are any bad ones out there anymore, unfortunatly they are all being choked with emmisions. i tried them all and got to the point that it wasnt a brand thing but which truck fit my budget and had the features i wanted, it was almost a dodge, but that sold the day before i got to it.

I was and still am not brand loyal, i traded in a 07 tundra for a ford and prior to that had 16 years of dodge trucks one being a cummins.

How much is fuel, i just paid $2.79 this morning, same price as regular unleaded gas.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

1jeep said:


> Having just purchased a diesel i can tell you they all have their positives and negatives, you need to purchase the one that you like as nobody else is paying for it. I dont think there are any bad ones out there anymore, unfortunatly they are all being choked with emmisions. i tried them all and got to the point that it wasnt a brand thing but which truck fit my budget and had the features i wanted, it was almost a dodge, but that sold the day before i got to it.
> 
> I was and still am not brand loyal, i traded in a 07 tundra for a ford and prior to that had 16 years of dodge trucks one being a cummins.
> 
> How much is fuel, i just paid $2.79 this morning, same price as regular unleaded gas.


Ooooooh no....you know the rules. You buy a new truck and you have to post pictures within 24hrs. Come on....post them.


----------



## 1jeep

sorry no pictures yet, had it almost 2 weeks and now its all dirty.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

1jeep said:


> sorry no pictures yet, had it almost 2 weeks and now its all dirty.


That's gonna cost you a reduction of 50 posts....


----------



## 1jeep

here is a poor picture of it sitting outside my office, i know soon you'll threaten to take away my first born if i dont post something.


----------



## Carey

Dub said:


> I'd actually be curious to know the domestic parts content on the Big 3 Diesels. Domestic parts content means that whatever % the truck is American, its parts are built by Americans in American companies who receive the profits selling them to the manufacturers. However, I think the AALA ratings are only on the half-tons, anyone know if there are labels on the diesels? I think, and I may be completely wrong, but the 3/4 and 1 tons don't get that label because they are classified in another way which is also why you don't see mileage posted on their window stickers. But by law cars and light trucks must have them, not sure about Diesels.
> 
> However, according to the NHSTA.Gov for 2009 Half Tons are F-Series 75% (Built in USA/Canada), Silverado/Sierra 75% (Built in USA/Canada and other countries), RAM 53% (Built in USA/Canada), and the Tundra 80% (Built in USA).
> 
> The 2010 #'s are partially out here. We can get the 2005-10 numbers there.
> 
> I'd be curious to see if the diesels would change the AALA label and parts content due to the motors being so different. It could make the parts content higher (which I might suspect with RAM since Cummins is built here) or lower. Any of you guys with diesels care to look? OP said all opinions, parts content may sway him one way or another?


Dub, have you ever been to Canada? I call Canada part of the US. They have all our stores and drive our vehicles. As far as Im concerned they should be given a good portion of building our vehicles and parts for them. They do biz with every store we do. Most all of there goods are the same goods we use also. No other country in the world uses and believes in the USA like Canada does. They need to be factored into the parts content of US based vehicles.

If you add Canada and the US, american based vehicle companies are very high in these two countries parts conents.

As far as Im concerned a border only seperates us. Everything else is pretty much the same. I feel a Canadian is as much of an american as we are, and vice versa. Take a trip up to say Alberta or Manitoba and see for yourself.

As far as having our vehicles being built in mexico. Nope, dont like it. We done that to ourselves though.

If the UAW auto unions ever get involved there at the Toyota factory, you will quickly see the Toyota tuck its tail and run away. Run away where? Yep..... Mexico.

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy

Okay boys and girls, just a little reminder to keep it between the lines and out of the ditch. If it gets any more personal or political it goes away.


----------



## huntr70

> Which Diesel?, Ford, Chevy Or Dodge, Which One Is Best Towing And Fuel Mileage With And Without Trailer all opinions!!!!


When did Toyota start building a diesel???

I must be Way, WAY out of loop.......

Now, back to the OP's question.....

You need to drive each one, compare what you like and dislike about each one, and make an informed decision of your own. All three diesels YOU LISTED are more than capable of doing the job you are looking for.

Steve


----------



## Nathan

So how about those Yankees.....









Hey here's a crazy idea. How about the Diesel owners post their mileage towing and not towing (Hand calculated please!). I'll go first:









Solo driving is primarily secondary roads (~40mph speed limits and traffic lights every mile that are partially timed....). The first towing band was with the 28RSDS OB, the second band was with the Cedar Creek.


----------



## sunnybrook29

I believe that the Duramax under the Izuzu name has been running air compressors on barge strings for twenty years or so . They start them up in Minnesota and shut them off in New Orleans! They put just several pounds of pressure in grain barges and maintain that pressure for the duration of the trip! One compressor will maintain 80 or so barges.


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK everybody... Let's dial it down a tad.

I just removed several postings from this tread due to inappropriate content. Not something I like to do, and certainly not really the way I prefer to start my day.









The question was asked, 'What brand of diesel, and why?', and there have been some great responses here. But we will not... I repeat... *WILL NOT!* tolerate personal attacks between the members.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC

So many reply's , so few facts.

Best bet is to get an '06 or early '07 of either Brand.

In those years Dodge is the MPG leader and likely power laggard. Solid, solid Cummins engine but not a very solid body and it will chew up some ball joints, etc. Ford in those years is a MPG laggard and yes although the 6.0L is pretty reliable keep your fingers crossed because it isn't easy to work on. Ford has the best bodies, (solid, quiet, etc) but are heavy and likely that is where the mileage goes to. GM has the Allison their best DMAX yet, (LBZ) and drives like a car, best power in these years and very respectable fuel mileage. The GM will eat steering parts if you put big tires on at a higher rate then Dodge or Ford but big tires mean loose front ends!!! GM interior in '06 and '07 is nothing special but still a little nicer then Dodge. If you want a big seat in a Dodge you have to get the Mega Cab . GM's seats I guess are small in relation to Ford or the MegaCab but it depends on you and your families size. Ford and Dodge have a 4-speed or is one a 5'speed trans and they just don't cut it in feature functionality to the Allison yet both seem to be fairly reliable. Lot of value in the 6-speed Allison for towing, power transfer, mileage. Great trans!

'07 to '09--- All 3 now have equal power and some have brough out copy cat transmissions to the Allison. GM's and Ford went thru major body upgrades . Dodge kept their body unchanged.

Ford gets in my opinion a nightmare motor to work on. Twin Turbos, Sequential EGR---- yuck, yuck and more yuck. Also with only a 3 year engine run do you expect parts to be readily available 7 years from now? The Cummins 6.7 is also new but since it is a Cummins people look the other way. All in all it hasn't stood the test of time just yet----- FACT!

Dodge and GM are probably equal in MPG now but Ford is still a laggard. GM keeps their IFS front end and I guess you either like it or don't. I'm not a big tire guy (waste of money) so my IFS will just be fine and helps driving around town.

Emissions-- If you look at the forums and please do look past all the BS from kiddies chipping and that other crap you will see the the GM has been more solid by and large with their emission systems reliability. If you don't believe me look at them yourself.

So If you ask me and consider the availablity of parts maintainability , etc then I would say the best all around '07 to '09 truck is the DMAX. Few engine changes, no trans changes, some body changes with flaws ironed out but a great upgrade. Parts could be a struggle with a touch and go GM but that is certainly no worse then a Dodge.

I WOULD STAY VERY CLEAR OF '10. Ford has a completely new motor that likely will accept future changes better but all in all the reverse flow head concept hasn't ever appeared in the duty cycle of an every day driver/ weekend warrior truck as we use ours. The power is also scary high but scary is what gets me. Folks rave about the old 7.3L and it's reliability. Well geez at 275HP and 520 torque anybody could do that! Point is we don't need all that power and unless somebody did some knock it out of the park engineering more power is less life! The Dodge will have it's 6.7L with no changes but a fully new body makeover.

GM upgrades the DMAX a little and not sure if it is up to the task of the emissions. Maybe Dodge is the way to go in '10

Seriously to the OP go '06 it might just be the way to go.

Your money, drive 'em , you will likely be fine in the end!


----------



## Nathan

Mike, The new Ford will be a 2011 truck. I beleive both others will also add the Urea injection in that time frame.


----------



## Carey

Sorry Doug. I havent done much typing here lately. lol I made up for it there, hehe. I do feel better now.









<wink>

Carey


----------



## 1jeep

Just buy the one you want. I drove all 3 and looked around and it came down to fiding a truck that fit my budget and needs, it wasnt a brand choice. I owned a cummins back in 96, great engine, but they have issues also. 
I find it hard to believe the the ford 6.0 and 6.4 are that bad of an engine, i see an awful lot of them working at construction sites and driving down the highway every morning loaded with workers.

By the way i almost bought a cummins, but it was sold before i got to it. Both that truck and the one i am in were very nice trucks that woudl have and will do the job i need.


----------



## Carey

Nathan, Im amazed how many times your truck went below 8mpg when towing your 5er.

I have yet to see worse mpg then 8.1 with mine. That was with a 50nph headwind amd towing a 34 foot 5er.

Does your truck do many regen cycles when the mpg is that low? That baby is working hard then. I wish I had a graph like that..

I just wanted to say good to hear from you Mike! Hope things are well for you. Your post is right on. Hope to see you more around here! I still miss your great posts!

Carey


----------



## Nathan

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Nathan, Im amazed how many times your truck went below 8mpg when towing your 5er.
> 
> I have yet to see worse mpg then 8.1 with mine. That was with a 50nph headwind amd towing a 34 foot 5er.
> 
> Does your truck do many regen cycles when the mpg is that low? That baby is working hard then. I wish I had a graph like that..
> 
> I just wanted to say good to hear from you Mike! Hope things are well for you. Your post is right on. Hope to see you more around here! I still miss your great posts!
> 
> Carey


Those sub 8mpg runs were across MO, KS and Eastern CO. Acutally when towing the 5'er like that you don't get as many real regens because the engine is running hard enough that the filter is cleaning itself without entering a specific regen mode (Or so the owner's manual says). I was bucking a headwind, no clue what speed, but the flags were all flying full out. Oh, I was also getting pretty bored of the scenery and the highway was wide open, so I was pushing 70mph...









You can see that the tail end of the trip was ~9mpg with the tail wind heading home, and I had some tanks nearing 10 when I was pulling passes in Colorado. Go figure!!!


----------



## Carey

Nathan said:


> Nathan, Im amazed how many times your truck went below 8mpg when towing your 5er.
> 
> I have yet to see worse mpg then 8.1 with mine. That was with a 50nph headwind amd towing a 34 foot 5er.
> 
> Does your truck do many regen cycles when the mpg is that low? That baby is working hard then. I wish I had a graph like that..
> 
> I just wanted to say good to hear from you Mike! Hope things are well for you. Your post is right on. Hope to see you more around here! I still miss your great posts!
> 
> Carey


Those sub 8mpg runs were across MO, KS and Eastern CO. Acutally when towing the 5'er like that you don't get as many real regens because the engine is running hard enough that the filter is cleaning itself without entering a specific regen mode (Or so the owner's manual says). I was bucking a headwind, no clue what speed, but the flags were all flying full out. Oh, I was also getting pretty bored of the scenery and the highway was wide open, so I was pushing 70mph...









You can see that the tail end of the trip was ~9mpg with the tail wind heading home, and I had some tanks nearing 10 when I was pulling passes in Colorado. Go figure!!!
[/quote]

Yeah I always get better mpg in the mountains than I do on the eastern plains. Thats odd for me too.

Ive never had my truck fall below 8.

We have a guy who tows with a single axle semi. He gets 11-12mpg and it doesnt matter if hes loaded or empty. Its an 11 litre detroit. Has like 400 hp and 1250 torque.

I do average loaded, 10-11 in the summer. But in winter I avg 9-10. Sometimes 8 on the windy days. Im thankful mine doesnt drop below that.

I hope the new ford gets back to an acceptable mpg number. I think we can deal with 10, but averaging 8 just isnt right.

Carey


----------



## rman45

Boy, you got what you asked for! As for me, being raised in the automotive industry, I see bias with dealers toward dodge and GM. Ford's in general scare used dealers because they have had a poor track record with diesel engines and transmissions, even under 40k miles. I wouldn't support a decision to go out and buy a "new" Ford product, because that has not been a smart move historically. So, to keep it short, Cummins is strong and their tranny's are much better than they used to be. They are loud and rough, but they are a truck. Chrysler has had problems with interiors wearing and loosening, and have not been a favorite of the mechanics, but again, they are a truck and a good one over all. GM really disappointed me this year, so I understand not wanting to support "Government Motors", but it is my opinion the the Duramax/Allison combo is hands down the nicest to own. They have a great reputation, solid used value, and dealers will really step up for a nice Duramax truck. I personally own the 2007 GMC Sierra 2500 with the D/A. It is smooth and quiet, tows with easy in every area, and I can drive it daily and not feel like I am driving a diesel truck. If it weren't for the new GM, I'd recommend the Duramax. One side note, my next truck will be a 1 ton instead of the 3/4 ton, and I would buy the Duramax again. My truck has been flawless, tight and smooth inside and out, and approaching 50K miles. Best of luck to you.


----------



## NJMikeC

Nathan said:


> Mike, The new Ford will be a 2011 truck. I beleive both others will also add the Urea injection in that time frame.


Nathan,

Guess I'm not clear on the model years but I know for sure anything manufactured after 1/1/10 is a upgraded emissions package except for the Dodge. The Dodge 6.7L added an EGR in '07 which the 5.9L didn't have and as of '07 they were '10 emission compliant so I believe they were able avoid using UREA. The DMAX has a lot of changes and with those changes and a probable bump in power to keep up with Ford I'm not lining up to buy that anytime soon, too many changes to mess around with. One good thing GM did is put the "DPF injector" in the actual pipe and get to a B20 rating like Dodge has. I believe even the new Ford will still be B5. I understand that the 6.4L Ford has had some issues with oil contamination with Bio due to the DPF post injection. Saw that a couple of times on the Ford site. Still though I'm about cost to own and if Dodge does a decent body then they might be real good as they have the fewest big changes. GM guys also monitor their oils with the post injection but I don't think any problems have surfaced although their oil change meter goes wacky sometimes.


----------



## Carey

The semi engines that have went to the injector in the pipe have had good success, so that gives you hope that gm will be good too.

The 4500/5500 dodge 6.7 cummins will have UREA. Those emgines are derated though. Cummins itself will be using UREA in several of its 2010 engines other than the 6.7. I am thinking they feel there present DPF is working in the dodge cummins, ao they arent taking any chances till they get the new UREA engines in actual use before they switch the dodge cummins over to UREA. From what the cummins dealer said, expect the use of UREA and a large upturn in power to keep up with the new ford in coming years.

So now we are going to have EGR, DPF's and UREA. Thats a lot of new stuff and its gonna have to work well in unison to be good. I hope they can do it successfully.

Carey


----------

